# wed 24 2010



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

quick pic from leominster Mass ... 2/24/2010


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like some wet crap!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice truck. That does look like some soggy ****. Look at the perfect mold of the moldboard in that pile.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

im jealous


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice picture. The weather has really come through for us in the Northeast. Hopefully winter isnt over yet.


----------

